# What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?



## Thorne (Nov 24, 2008)

*What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

yeah. pretty much what the title says, also, also try saying what stat changes should be.

I personally think ABSOL needs a evolution AND pre-evolution, it looks like a first evolution. Since Absol have so high attack stat it should either lower it and get more of the other stats or get more attack but less in the other stats.

What's your opinions?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I disagree with you; Absol is one of the best standalone Pokemon, and an evolution/pre-evolution would likely not fit it.
I think most of the Pokemon are fine how they are.  The new evolutions and such are getting ridiculous, sorry, Probopass.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Maybe Tropius should get a prevo... Or Rotom...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Blastoise428 said:


> Maybe Tropius should get a prevo... Or Rotom...


Well, a Tropius pre-evolution might be cute, but then again...  I don't like this idea, either.  I think some Pokemon, Tropius included, are better off by themselves.
I don't know about Rotom, though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Baby Absol would be adorable. ^_^

Otherwise, though, most of the 'big' basics should be left without evolutionary lines.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

An evolution of Heracross would be nice in my opinion, because it'd be a big scary bug. And a evo for male Buneary, since seeing a male Lopunny would be strange. A pre-evo for Carnivine would be cute, and an evolution for Chatot would be graceful(think a swan-parrot). 
My friend Avery made an evolution for Girafarig called Gazellzag, with was powerful, yet graceful also. 
And finally, an evo for Pachirisu would be energetic and powerful, yet cute and fluffy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



> I personally think ABSOL needs a evolution AND pre-evolution, it looks like a first evolution. Since Absol have so high attack stat it should either lower it and get more of the other stats or get more attack but less in the other stats.


Nononono! Absol is one of the best standalone pokemon like Lapras, Seviper and Girafarig. If Absol needed any evolutions, it would have them already. Please just leave the good ones alone.

Although I think they should kill off Rhyperior and give Rhyhorn a pre-evolution. Also Kangaskhan should get one because it's already alluded to with the Kangaskhan joeys. 


What's so weird about male Lopunny? It's not as if they have boobs or anything and they're not that feminine. I don't think it's in the same situation as male Gardevoir were.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Fafetch'd needs an evolution. A Samurai Duck would be awesome, ESPECIALLY if it had high attack and speed


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

A baby Absol would be cute, not saying I want one, I just want to see a cute Absol like picture for once. 

Luvdisc *REALLY *needs an evolution to suck less.

So does Delibird.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I think female Lopunny are pretty; males are handsome.

Kangaskhan prevo for the win! The little purple one should be it...


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Lapras needs a pre-evo badly.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Jason-Kun said:


> Lapras needs a pre-evo badly.


No, it doesn't. As said before it's one of those stand alone Pokemon that have good stats etc...and no Pokemon NEEDS a pre evo or evo, it would just be better.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



EeveeSkitty said:


> No, it doesn't. As said before it's one of those stand alone Pokemon that have good stats etc...and no Pokemon NEEDS a pre evo or evo, it would just be better.


Okay well then it'd be a good candidate for one. I like pre evos, they tend to be cute, and a  laprus pre evo would, I imagine, be cuter that a full grown one.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Well I suppose everyone got their opinions about Absol evolutions :sweatdrop:
There might be a point, Absol is a awesome stand-alone, but after all:
Baby Absol: Adorable.
Absol: win.
evolved Absol: more win.



Luvsick needs a evolution, I could imagine a Chimecho evolution too, and Delibird, and male Buneary's need a evolution so bad, I could see male Combee's evolving into a knight-bee, or something like that.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

It isn't about if they look good or if it seems cool. It's if they would be any use.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Farfetch'd should evolve into a Fighting/Flying duck with leek-chuks


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

^ Awesome, Farfetch'd needs the stats and type to put itself apart from the other Normal/Flying.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



> Baby Absol: Adorable.
> Absol: win.
> evolved Absol: more win.


Not at all neccesarily. They gave Chansey an ugly, pretty much useless pre-evolution and they gave Rhydon a hideous evolution (which was again unneccesary). Aesthetically, sure it might be nice to think about or make up, but they aren't going to make them the way that you particularly want and it will probably ruin an already great pokemon.

Besides, there's nothing wrong with standalone pokemon. I just figured Rhyperior was stupid and Kangaskhan pretty much has a pre-evo anyway (they just haven't called it a seperate pokemon yet).

It's the same with Lapras. If they did it, it would probably suck. 

I can understand for already sucky pokemon though - like Farfetch'd (leek nunchucks for the win) or Luvdisc. 

Also I hate it how they keep making up evolution methods. Why can't they just use the old ones. >:|


----------



## Thorne (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



ultraviolet said:


> Not at all neccesarily. They gave Chansey an ugly, pretty much useless pre-evolution and they gave Rhydon a hideous evolution (which was again unneccesary). Aesthetically, sure it might be nice to think about or make up, but they aren't going to make them the way that you particularly want and it will probably ruin an already great pokemon.
> 
> Besides, there's nothing wrong with standalone pokemon. I just figured Rhyperior was stupid and Kangaskhan pretty much has a pre-evo anyway (they just haven't called it a seperate pokemon yet).
> 
> ...


the only evolution method I think is annoying is trading, since I have no friend with a pokémon game, or a wifi connector.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Delibird would be better off with an evolution, I think.

But if Farfetch'd is given an evolution or a pre-evolution, I will boycott the Pokémon franchise.


----------



## S.K (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I don't want them to kill absol like they did with many of the perfectly fine forms in the 4th gen. 

Lapras. Breloom. Mawile. Sableye. Skitty


----------



## Thorne (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



S.K said:


> I don't want them to kill absol like they did with many of the perfectly fine forms in the 4th gen.
> 
> Lapras. Breloom. Mawile. Sableye. Skitty


Just because they do many bad evolutions doesn't mean EVERY single evolution in the future will be bad.
Mawile and Sableye should get evo's, I actually like Breloom, but I think I'd be amused by a evolution.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Skitty has en evo. If you mean pre evo that makes no sense either because Skitty is already baby Pokemon enough so it wouldn't work.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Hey, you could always have a kitten foetus pokemon.

..yuck.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



ultraviolet said:


> Hey, you could always have a kitten foetus pokemon.
> 
> ..yuck.


I'd prefer not...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Aerodactyl? o_O


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

MISDREAVUS PRE-EVO! In my opinion, Mismagius is ugly and ruins Misdreavus :( so to even it out have an overly cute Mini-Misdreavus!

Feel free to disagree or agree


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

For a while I've thought that Scyther should get a pre-evolution. A nymph-style, without wings, only bug type...

http://www.geocities.com/dan_scymew/babyscy.jpg

Yeah, something like that (that sketch was done over 3 and a half years ago, when I hoped Scyther would get a pre-evo whenever they came out with a fourth gen... never happened :( )



ultraviolet said:


> Hey, you could always have a kitten foetus pokemon.
> 
> ..yuck.


;) they already have Mew


----------



## S.K (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I agree with the Scyther pre-evo

Me? Heracross Pre-Evo/Evo, Pinsir need some love.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



S.K said:


> I agree with the Scyther pre-evo
> 
> Me? Heracross Pre-Evo/Evo, Pinsir need some love.


An undeniable truth.
Skitty and Buneary should get male evolutions.
Now that I mention, Sorakairi1014 at DeviantArt did a Lopunny evolution that caught my eye. http://sorakairi1014.deviantart.com/art/Angel-Bunnies-77898001
I could accept that as a Lopunny evolution, seriously.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Icalasari said:


> Fafetch'd needs an evolution. A Samurai Duck would be awesome, ESPECIALLY if it had high attack and speed


YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

For some reason I've always loved Farfetch'd, however bad it may be. It needs an evolution to show people that it's not a bad Pokemon. <3


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I actually had an idea for a Pinsir/Heracross pre-evo that would evolve into either of them depending on how you raised it.

What would be awesome beyond awesomeness is if they give us a Pachirisu pre-evo. Seriously, that would be awesome.


----------



## S.K (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Alternate evo of Gligar.

As much as I like Gliscor, its *not* gligar


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



S.K said:


> Alternate evo of Gligar.
> 
> As much as I like Gliscor, its *not* gligar


But you see, unlike Poliwhirl or Slowpoke, there is not a need for another Gligar evo...and besides that, would you want another evo immediatly after one was introduced?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

The only Absol evolution I can think of is an Absol on steroids, which isn't very creative.

Breloom's and Scizor's evolutions are too different from each other to get a younger or older version. I mean the Togepi line worked, despite major changes in shape, but I'm not sure if it would work for these.

A Lopunny evolution would kill the concept of sad bunny/happy bunny.

Rotom shouldn't get an evolution because it already transforms into stuff.

I really dislike the idea of a gender-only evolution for anything, as it doesn't change the fact that there will still be female Glalie around.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



> MISDREAVUS PRE-EVO!


...Why? It's already a small round ball of ghosty-all-round goodness. There is no point - if you look at it's shape compared to other baby pokemon it pretty much _already _looks like a baby. 
... It doesn't need one, anyway. The ones that get pre-evolutions are always ones that are hard to come across, like the hitmons, the chansey line, the togepi line, the sudowoodo line and the Mr. Mime line. They're all rare pokemon. Misdreavus isn't that rare at all.

This is why it would work with Farfetch'd - they're pretty hard to find.



> As much as I like Gliscor, its not gligar


 
How not?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I agree that lots of the standalone flyers could use evolutions; Delibird, Farfetch'd, Tropius, Chatot... maybe even Skarmory, but that's already used in competitive play.
I love them as they are, don't get me wrong, but a semi-decent evolution (like Honchkrow) would make them a lot easier to use.

While they're cute, baby Pokemon are _useless._


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Dannichu said:


> While they're cute, baby Pokemon are _useless._


Well, they are useful for introducing new generations....


----------



## Invader Palkia (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Shuckle could use an Evo, maybe. 

And if Rotom were to get an evo, I think it should evolve differently depending on what form it is. (Ride on lawnmower! lol.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Dannichu said:


> I agree that lots of the standalone flyers could use evolutions; Delibird, Farfetch'd, Tropius, Chatot... maybe even Skarmory, but that's already used in competitive play.
> I love them as they are, don't get me wrong, but a semi-decent evolution (like Honchkrow) would make them a lot easier to use.
> 
> While they're cute, baby Pokemon are _useless._


I agree completely here. Farfetch'd should get a leek-sword or nunchuck -- that would be win. 

I think Skarmory and Delibird should not get a evolution. Unless, of course, the evolution is full of win and awesomesauce. Which is highly unlikely, considering what Nintendo is churning out these days. 

I personally disliked Honchkrow, because it's not black anymore. It's this weird blue and white and red. And a thin black crow with red eyes is way cooler than a fat bird thing. Murkrow deserves a better, more elegant, evolution. So does Scyther. 

Chatot is pretty cool what it is right now. It'll probably be quite hard to make an evolution for it. OH WAIT I get to have a awesome parrot Pokemon YES EVOLUTION NAO. Preferably something like some sort of parrot, like a scarlet macaw or something. That would be perfect. 

Tropius seems like a pretty final Pokemon already. I say if it gets an evolution, it'll probably not end out well. 

Pre-evos mean INSTANT DEATH NAO. I don't care how freakishly cute they are.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Stantler needs both.


----------



## see ya (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Stantler should have an evo that's normal/flying and you all know it. 

Anyway, some pokemon I feel need an evolution pretty desperately are Spinda, Luvdisc, Mawile, Farfetch'd, and Chatot. 

Also, a Kangaskhan prevo, because this "born with a child" thing is just plain freaky. Also, competitively speaking, do you really want a Heracross that's even MORE broken?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Perhaps a Solrock/Lunatone pre-evo, evolving depending on the time it evolves?
Day=Solrock
Night=Lunatone

Farfetch'd+Nunchucks=EPIC WIN

And someone (can't remember who, sorry ;-;) came up with the idea of a Pegasus Rapidash-evo, which is also win. Pegasoar, I think it was called?
Or it could evolve into one of the Four Horsemen depending on certain circumstances.

And something with Plusle and Minun. Seriously.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

>| Spinda is pretty fecking awesome.  Don't deny it.

...I think a Chatot Evo that's got a... whatsit. Treble Clef I think it's called?  For a head.  That'd rock.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Or a Bass Clef.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

*knows nothing about music* uh sure :D;

EDIT: This one is cool :0 *tries to draw a chatot evo with a head like that*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Oh sweet. That is like, a tremble clef combined with a bass clef. It'll be brilliant on a Chatot. I WANT ONE NAO.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Yes, what Crazy said~ [I know nothing about music either]


----------



## S.K (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Me and my friend were discussing this today.

A Evo for both Solrock and Lunatone that has higher attack and Special Attack if it came from Solrock and higher def., spec.def. if from Lunatone.

Kricketune.


Also it'll never happen but another form for Mightyena.

and yes, a stantler evo, normal/flying *would* be awesome.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

A Stantler evo should be normal with Levitate or something. And then I can form a nice team out of Delibirds and Stantler evos.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Skymin said:


> Stantler should have an evo that's normal/flying and you all know it.


For the baby, I see something like Bambi, but the evo might be like a Megaloceros (a giant Ice Age deer with HUGE antlers)


----------



## Taliax (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Baby pokemon are cute but  mostly worthless. Most pokemon don't need evolutions (DO NOT let Nintendo make evos for absol, lapras, skarmory, or tropius! NEVER!), but a pinsir evo and samuri farfetch'd wouldn't be a bad idea. Oh, and the wimpy doom that is luvdisc needs an evo, too.  Delibird evo: maybe, stantler evo: no. Well, maybe if they made it really awesome, but not normal/flying.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

ATTN: Lapras evolutions are not needed.

I hate the people who want Lapras prevos or evos. >:/

If there's something I'd like to see, it's a pre-evolution created and it isn't a baby Pokémon.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Espeon: your idea is interesting, could you give me an example of how that would work?


----------



## nastypass (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



ultraviolet said:


> Also I hate it how they keep making up evolution methods. Why can't they just use the old ones. >:|


To keep some semblance of continuity (Happiness wasn't around in RBY, so they could evolve Chansey with it, the Dusk Stone didn't exist pre-DPPt, so they could evolve Misdreavus and Murkrow with it, etc.(they've already broken this with Mamoswine though; Piloswine got AncientPower from XD).

On topic, I would _kill_ for a Houndoom evo.  Competitively speaking, he's been pretty screwed over, not good enough for standard, but too good to be a UU star.  He just needs a little boost to his stats and he's golden (plus there are a lot of good Houndoom evo concepts floating around out there. sue me).


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

In my new Pokemon game I'm making, (Pokemon Aotearoa) I'm trying to decide which Pokemon should have new evos and prevos. I noticed people discussing an evo and prevo for Stantler which game already has. What do you think? They were designed by FMC
Fawntler and Antlerlope


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I made at Chatot evo ages ago:


----------



## S.K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I love the Chatot and the Stantler evo's.

Should Houndoom get one? not sure yet.

Noctowl would be good it could have a kind of psychic eye thing.

I don't really care much for Luvdisc, but I can't imagine what on earth a pre-evo/evo would look like


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

If you force Luvdisc to hate you, then it could evolve into a broken heart. That would work out, because there has yet to be a monster that evolves through _anger_ evolution, which is a fairly obvious thing to do. I guess they don't do it since it would be easier to make a pokemon hate you.


----------



## see ya (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I once sketched up a Grass/Dragon evo for Sunflora. It actually worked out pretty well. o_O


----------



## S.K (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

A Breloom evo.

I'm loving this idea for hate evolving. maybe something to do with Frustration?

Cloyster still needs to be remembered.

Same with Delibird, I love Delibird, if they just perfected the stats it'd be great.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Delibird is very awesome. Farfetch'd needs an evo as well.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I dunno. Maybe found in the wild in one game too high a level to be a prevo and some kind of specific hold item is required to have it breed in the pre-evolved form. Like a baby form, I know but if you can encourage an Axolotl to grow into its adult phase by slowly draining the water it is kept in, why can't you encourage evolved/pre-evolved breeding?

*shrug*

(Okay, that sucks and I know it. :x)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Houndoom can have an evolution via trade with an item. I've already got stats for it, but no sprite. Will be up later.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Well, Houndoom is already pretty good...and liked. But Houndoom is cool so it deserves an evo :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



> ATTN: Lapras evolutions are not needed.
> 
> I hate the people who want Lapras prevos or evos. >:/


A thousand times this~

I dunno about a Houndoom evo. I guess it does desperately need the stats.


----------



## S.K (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

An alt. evo for Venonat


----------



## Chimera (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Banette.

Duskclops got an evo, so why didn't Banette? D: Maybe an evo would actually make it useful in competitive play.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Qwilfish, since it's severely NU.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Chimera said:


> Banette.
> 
> Duskclops got an evo, so why didn't Banette? D: Maybe an evo would actually make it useful in competitive play.


THIS.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



S.K said:


> An alt. evo for Venonat


^ I love Venonat, I want a big, even cuter (better stats) poison purple fluffball


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Castform should get one with better stats to make use of the moves.
Ditto should get one with better stats to make use of the special move it has.
Chatot should get one with better stats to make it be used or at least usable.
Chimecho should get one with better stats to make it be used or at least usable.
Corsola should get one with better stats to make it be used or at least usable.
Plusle and Minun should get one with better stats to make them be used or at least usable.



> *Delcatty should get one with better stats to make it be used or at least usable- I'm sick of one of my favorite Pokemon having an excellent movepool but no stats. *


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I think Castform should get alternate forms, but Ditto? Ditto has _transform_. If you make that too powerful then it could kill anything.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

^ just raise the speed and then you have a deadly Ditto.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

HP, you mean.


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



DarkArmour said:


> ^ I love Venonat, I want a big, even cuter (better stats) poison purple fluffball


I second this.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Onix could get a pre-evolution...
Absol should definitely evolve with metal coat.  Then it would RADIATE awesome instead of just glowing with it.
I'd like an evolution of Mightyena.  It's a great-looking pokemon, but almost useless...
And finally (this is almost impossoble to implement, but meh) Castform should evolve into different types of pokemon if x thing is done in y weather.  IT NEEDS MORE POWER!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Castform should so get a Rock or Ground form for Sandstorm.


----------



## S.K (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I'm still with a new evo for Venonat


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



Black Rayquaza said:


> And finally (this is almost impossoble to implement, but meh) Castform should evolve into different types of pokemon if x thing is done in y weather.  IT NEEDS MORE POWER!


Yes, yes I do.

But I agree with the evolution, and other forms depending on the weather  - Sandstorm and Fog?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



> ^ just raise the speed and then you have a deadly Ditto.


What I mean is that Ditto has crap stats because it has transform.

Besides, what would it evolve into? A larger blob of gelatinous goo?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I don't know, Nintendo just needs to be creative :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't know, Nintendo just needs to be creative :D


A cluster of Ditto.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I think a male evo for Jigglypuff or Clefairy would be kinda nice. (And a female evo for Wynaut without the lipstick-stuff!) Also, why not a new evo for some stand-alone Pokémon like Sableye or Mawile?

Another thing: Why not a pre-evo for Plusle and Minun? It could evolve depending on when it's trained (AM for Minun, PM for Plusle, etc.).


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

^ Oh yeah, Plusle and Minun are rather forgotten. It'd be like the Hitmon's :D

Give Bidoof/Zigzagoon/Rattata etc's family an evo so they aren't as sucky.


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Kangaskhan NEEDS a pre-evo. Logic says so. Also, Sableye would probably have an awesome evo.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



soothsayer54321 said:


> Kangaskhan NEEDS a pre-evo.


You could say so. But the point is the baby is too small to come out of it's mother's pouch thing because it's too little to. Then how could a pre evo survive?


----------



## PichuK (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

same way igglybuff survives i guess

Honestly, who would really want every pokemon to be part of a line of 3? Wouldn't that get really... boring? Coming up with ideas that aren't completely stupid for an evo/prevo would be hard for a lot of pokemon. How would you make a pre-evo of eevee or a evo of delcatty, hm?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

tbh Farfetch'd and Qwilfish are the only ones who need an evolution.

Qwilfish is abandoned and is only caught for Dex fodder and Farfetch'd doesn't have any redeeming qualities save for the leek. The "cool" Pokemon we have now (Absol is the target) don't need evolutions because they were deemed "cool" because of the fact that they can stand toe to toe against the "cool" 3-stage Pokemon such as Charizard or even Salamence.


----------



## ~JV~ (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

A heracross prevo would be nice =p.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



~JV~ said:


> A heracross prevo would be nice =p.


I may agree but no. Heracross is already a decent physical sweeper, giving it a prevo would ruin it like what happened to Magmar and Chansey.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

It's kinda complicated, but this is how Kangaskhan should evolve (imo)

Kangaskhan evolves, but similarly to nincada a pokemon will appear in an empty party slot (if you have one, and a pokeball). This will be the baby who is now old enough to leave the pouch

This baby can evolve into a kangaskhan, or a new male evo (who will also evolve another time)

So pretty much if you were to keep getting female babies you'd have an infinate Kanga-loop x3


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Hmm...Quilfish needs an evo, it is so forgotten but it's quite cool. 

After all these suggestions I'd rather just have new Pokemon instead of evos/pre evos.


----------



## Firestorm (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Pre-evo to Miltank & Tauros, where the baby's gender will determine which Pokemon it evolves into.

Also, still waiting on that Farfetch'd evo. <_<


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

mawile gets both! come on, remove the fake head and you get something cute!


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I would love something done to the Scyther family.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

^alternate evo to scyther, scizor just screwed scyther when it lost it's speed for attack

also, farfetch'd evo done by someone called aragornbird, not on this site, on arkeis


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I don't particularly care but my friend always said that he wanted Lickitoung to have a pre-evo.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

^ It'd be cute but rather useless. Baby Pokemon usually aren't too needed.

New Eeveelutions :)


----------



## S.K (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

No new eeveelutions. They are my one main problem with the pokemon world. There are WAY too many. 5 was enough. D/P ruined it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Why can't pokemon evolve? I believe there was a species of moth that was originally white, but moths of the same species with a rare mutation that made them black started to out-number the white moths because of the waste materials from nearby factories made it easier for black moths to hide from predators. Now black is the dominate color.

Pokemon evolve to suit their environment in a similar manner. Yes, they can choose to stay the same if they want and still live, but some evolutions are better suited to live in certain area. Take Rhydon for example. Its body is said to withstand temperatures comparable to those in volcanoes. You can find wild Rhydon near Stark Mountain, but do you see any Rhyhorn?

If you need anymore evidence that pokemon need evolutions, just look at Eevee.

Of course, thats just looking at it from a scientific standpoint. Game-wise, they are only made to fill the dex where actual new pokemon should be.


----------



## pokemonfan08 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I think Corsola will evolve  through knowing ancient power. I also think Girafarig will evolve by knowing double hit. When you think about 2 pokemon who could learn ancient power in previous generations, evolve later on to pokemon based on extinct pokemon., and there are extinct species of coral. So it adds up.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*



			
				superyoshi888 said:
			
		

> I believe there was a species of moth that was originally white, but moths of the same species with a rare mutation that made them black started to out-number the white moths because of the waste materials from nearby factories made it easier for black moths to hide from predators. Now black is the dominate color.


That's adaptation, not evolution.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

I think it is Micro-Evolution, or evolution on a small scale(which basically IS adaption). It would be a new species if it was Macro-Evolution.

Still, even if it is just adaption, it still proves my point. Rhydon evolved from Rhyhorn to adapt to a more volcanic environment.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Stop right there. I'm not the Pokemon expert but I'm sure Science isn't really...suited to Pokemon :)


----------



## Espeon (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Honestly? Science exists in everything somewhere. I actually had this whole scientific theory about what shinies are and why they exist.

Either way, why else would Pokémon evolve? It's all about competition within a single species. Survival of the fittest kind of thing.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: What pokémon SHOULD get a evolution/pre-evolution?*

Honestly? Science exists in everything somewhere. I actually had this whole scientific theory about what shinies are and why they exist.

Either way, why else would Pokémon evolve? It's all about competition within a single species. Survival of the fittest kind of thing.


----------

